# What do we need to know for our first night!



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We pick up our new (to us) 2007 Autosleeper Executive and go straight away for a few days (not ideal, but that's the way it's worked out!). Not having had time to 'explore' the van and practice, is there anything that we should be aware of that will work differently to our present Autosleeper Symbol? I'm thinking especially about heating and water heating during our first night. Has anyone encountered any peculiarities of systems in the van which might fool us (remember, we are simple folk, easily fooled 8O :lol: ). For instance our first night in the Symbol we were woken at 3am by the radio blasting out. We couldn't turn it off and **** was tearing fuses out in desperation 8O (actually we never did find the reason and ended up changing the radio). We also couldn't turn the gas water heater on but then discovered the window when open had a micro-switch preventing ignition. Any tips from other Executive "first nighters" would be gratefully received in order to preserve marital harmony :lol:   

Mrs D


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, if it is your first night, I recommend the following. 8) 

First, buy her flowers and chocolates. Don't rush it, put some romantic music on low and draw the blinds. :wink: 

pm me for details of erogeanous zones and I am sure you will both have a night to remember. 8O 

Then chuck her out in the morning. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll pass on your comments to **** - but I fear it's too late to teach an old dog new tricks! (Might miss out the last tip though!!!)

Mrs D


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We too changed from a Symbol to an Executive, in October and as Mum and hubby have been poorly not been away much, so this weekend we had 3 nights away and what a difference, so much more storage, and more room, nice comfy beds and central heating too.

Hope you are pleased with yours as we definitely are.

We are new to motorhoming, we bought the Symbol in October 2009, I had never driven a large vehicle before, Hubby doesn't drive, so thought would try it. And the driving was fine no problem once we got out of our drive, only 3 inches either side to play with, then we got the bug and started looking for something a bit bigger, prefer the layout as it seems warmer then the large side door of the Symbol which always seemed to be open!!, think Hubby was born in a barn, and as we used it all winter was quite chilly inside and drafty too as we only had a fan heater. So looking for this layout also had to take in consideration the width of the base vehicle as we didn't want the extra expense of having our drive widened and new gates, so all in all we have made a good choice, so hope that you feel the same to.

As usual I have started to ramble

Patty


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

RTFM - well worth a quick read-through to see how everything works, particularly the heater at this time of year.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

**** said:


> I'll pass on your comments to **** - but I fear it's too late to teach an old dog new tricks! (Might miss out the last tip though!!!)
> 
> Mrs D


I apologise profusely for my warped sense of humour and can only say in my defence that it was the wording of the thread title that caused it.

I am pleased that you took it in the spirit it was intended. At least I will not have half a dozen heavies battering down my door, looking for revenge. 8O


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*first night*

1) How is the wine kept cold (white)
2) How is the lager kept cold
3) Cuppa in the morning
4) Lots of gas in locker
5) Cuddle up and have fun
6) You will forget and make mistakes
7) Dont forget to laugh we have all made huge errors
8) Only 20% admit them

Above all else make sure you know the heating controls etc and have a great time

regards

John and Sue


----------

